# SeeSnake Compact Info?



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Looking at this on Kijiji.

Before making the trek (about 3 hr. round trip), I was hoping to get a little more info on it. The guy selling it is some sort of liquidator/lot seller and doesn't have any answers.

I have a RaTech 200' B&W and a Ridgid SeeSnake Plus 200' colour. I don't carry them on the truck unless needed. This would be something I'd keep on hand.

I guess the biggest question is will it run my SeeSnake Plus as well? Does it have a 512Hz transmitter or at least the capability of running the TX in the SeeSnake Plus?

Any other info would be great. He's asking $2900 for it BTW.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that model runs about 70'. It can have a sonde, I'm not sure if that one does. It will do 2" and 1 1/2 lines pretty well. The battery power is handy if that is how it is set up. The price seems high for it, but I'm a cheap azz.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

It should have the capability to activate a sonde, but there's a trick to it: you have to turn it on, then again press the "on" button and hold it for several seconds. You'll see a sonde icon light up if the head has a transmitter in it.

I've seen them with various lengths of push rod in them, but 100' is standard I think.

I've used that model to good effect in up to 4" pipe.

I prefer the mini, personally, but recently bought a compact myself because I found a good deal I couldn't pass up. 

No recording capability on that monitor beyond the video jack


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

This is my new one...it's got 100' pushrod on it and a sonde. It looks to me like the one you're looking at has 100' also, judging from your pic:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been looking at this camera, new prices seem to be running $4700 or more.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats awesome. Great info!

Thanks DO and JLM !


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I like mine. I have the black and white compact with 100' off push rod. I picked it up for $650


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The compact is a great camera. Mine has paid for itself many times over.

David


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I picked it up today.

It is 100' and does have a sonde. Excellent condition (pics make it look worse than it is), used but obviously not much. No Makita batteries or charger - not a big deal. Ended up agreeing to $2000.

Haven't tried powering the SeaSnake Plus with it but the connection is the same so I doubt it will be an issue.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> I picked it up today.
> 
> It is 100' and does have a sonde. Excellent condition (pics make it look worse than it is), used but obviously not much. No Makita batteries or charger - not a big deal. Ended up agreeing to $2000.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I paid for mine :yes:

Mine had one battery, but no charger. 

Not a problem for me, though, because I already have a charger for those batteries and mine came with the power cord also.

You will need the power cord if you want to record through the RCA connection: it won't send a video feed unless the power cord is plugged in.

Sorry...probably should have mentioned that earlier 

Still...for 2k we both got really good deals :yes:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's exactly what I paid for mine :yes:
> 
> Mine had one battery, but no charger.
> 
> ...



Good to know. It did come with the power cord so, we're good.

I would like to find an RCA (analog video), to digital (SD or thumb drive), small, stand alone recorder of some sort for this little set up.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> Good to know. It did come with the power cord so, we're good.
> 
> I would like to find an RCA (analog video), to digital (SD or thumb drive), small, stand alone recorder of some sort for this little set up.


I'm looking for something for that as well. I have a ruggedized laptop, but it only has VGA and USB ports.

Let me know if you find something that works, and I'll do the same.

P.S.: I typo'ed my post earlier: the compact has an RCA video port, not a VGA.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I'm looking for something for that as well. I have a ruggedized laptop, but it only has VGA and USB ports.
> 
> Let me know if you find something that works, and I'll do the same.
> 
> P.S.: I typo'ed my post earlier: the compact has an RCA video port, not a VGA.


I've found a simple(sold at WalMart), converter intended for video tape to digital conversions that plugs into a PC USB that would be perfect if you're OK with carrying a laptop. Manufacturer was Roxio and I think it was around $60. 

I'd rather not carry a computer for various reasons and would like something small enough to fit inside the monitor unit cubby for portability. I'll keep my eyes open as well and will let you know what I find.


----------

